# West Virginia Bridge Collapse



## Kipper (Jul 28, 2006)

This electric utility vehicle was too tall for the eighty year old bridge. Well pictures tell more. 

SORRY can not get the pictures to load! :blink:

OMG! It was in Dickson, West Virginia. I will figure this out.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 28, 2006)

Here you go

View attachment 140


----------



## Kipper (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks!

View attachment 141


----------



## Kipper (Jul 29, 2006)

The truck was 9' 4", 14,000 lbs. I believe the 80 year old bridge was rated for 3 tons. This was on Moore Road, across Twelve Pole Creek.

View attachment 142


----------



## petergibbons (Jul 31, 2006)

I think what happened was the overheight truck hit the height restriction bar that was attached to the truss end posts. After the end posts gave way, the bridge hit the water.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 31, 2006)

> I think what happened was the overheight truck hit the height restriction bar that was attached to the truss end posts. After the end posts gave way, the bridge hit the water.


Yeah because a 3 ton bridge usually rates for more than 7 tons. You dont want to cut it that close. However, you knock out any part of that truss and hell breaks loose.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 31, 2006)

Speaking of,

Peter? Was that one of yours? I dont know what district it was in.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the first I've heard of this?

Where have I been?


----------



## petergibbons (Jul 31, 2006)

That was in D-2. They could have used a break-away type bar.


----------

